# Waterproof Self Adhesive Wall Covering for Shower?



## rickblake (Jan 14, 2009)

Hi
My 1986 RV is great but the shower walls which looks like ply covered in laminate or fablon or pvc or something. On one wall it is slightly crazed with small surface cracks which may or may not leak a little. I would like to cover the walls with some self adhesive waterproof fablon or laminate or something but cant find any anywhere in order to make sure its watertight and also update a little.

Any one know where I can get self adhesive waterproof rolls of shower wall coverings!

Thanks

Rick


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi Rick any washable vinyl will do it  
terry


----------

